# tu me mets en colère



## ramzi adico

slt à ts
 je suis ramzi de Algérie . je veux savoir est ce que juste ou non quand un jour j'ai dit à mon ami hazem " tu me fait en colére ".


----------



## Nathalie1963

On dirait plutôt tu me mets en colère. 
Note : Ramzi, n'oublie pas que la deuxième personne du singulier prend toujours un s


----------



## ramzi adico

O oui c'est vrai..merci madame nathalie1963


----------



## geostan

Nathalie1963 said:


> On dirait plutôt tu me mets en colère.
> Note : Ramzi, n'oublie pas que la deuxième personne du singulier prend toujours un s



à part certains verbes irréguliers, e.g. tu peu*x

*Cheers!


----------



## RaeChan

Une alternative? Je dirais "tu me rends faché". Il est plus facile d'utiliser "rendre" avec un adjectif à mon avis.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Reachan:

Désolée de te contredire, mais malheureusement "Tu me rends fâché" ne se dirait pas, ce ne serait pas naturel. On te comprendra si tu le dis, mais nous ne le dirions pas comme ça. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aoyama

On pourrait aussi imaginer :
"tu me fais me mettre en colère" 
et aussi, mais plus rare : "tu fais que je mets en colère" (pas de subjonctif).


----------



## Gévy

Re-bonjour RaeChan,

Ta prof a raison. Le problème c'est que "fâché" est un participe passé.

On dirait de façon naturelle, effectivement: Tu me rends heureux, triste, ou nerveux. 

Mais avec un participe, ça ne marche pas si bien.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fred_C

Gévy said:


> Re-bonjour RaeChan,
> 
> Ta prof a raison. Le problème c'est que "fâché" est un participe passé.
> 
> On dirait de façon naturelle, effectivement: Tu me rends heureux, triste, ou nerveux.
> 
> Mais avec un participe, ça ne marche pas si bien.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Oui, et tu as eu raison de souligner que l'usage de "rendre" est plus approprié, RaeChan :
Beaucoup d'apprenants utilisent le verbe "faire", ce qui est grammaticalement incorrect.
:
"Tu me fais heureux"
"Tu me rends heureux"
"Tu me fais fâché"
"Tu me rends fâché" est correct grammaticalement, mais c'est un peu bizarre, parce que c'est un participe passé.


----------



## geostan

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Reachan:
> 
> Désolée de te contredire, mais malheureusement "Tu me rends fâché" ne se dirait pas, ce ne serait pas naturel. On te comprendra si tu le dis, mais nous ne le dirions pas comme ça.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



C'est parce que ce n'est pas nécessare.  On dirait tout simplement _Tu me fâches._


----------



## RaeChan

Merci beaucoup! Je comprends parfaitement. 

J'ai dit "rendre fâché" parce que j'aime suivre les règles... un peu trop, je pense. J'ai cherché un adjectif, tout simplement, et puisque WR m'a donné _être fâché_ ainsi qu'_être en colère_ (ici) je n'ai pas vu de problème. Quand on me dit qu'on utilise une construction particulière, les alternatives et les idiomes ne m'effleurent pas l'esprit!


----------



## Xence

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Reachan:
> 
> "Tu me rends fâché" ne se dirait pas, ce ne serait pas naturel.


 
Il n'empêche qu'en argot on entend souvent des choses du genre: "_Il m'a rendu furax!_"


----------



## Nanon

Eh oui, Xence... Certains jeunes diraient "Tu m'as rendu trop vénère" dans un registre familier et connoté, alors que "Tu m'énerves" ou "Tu m'as énervé" iraient plus vite !
Dans ce cas, c'est "trop vénère" qui définit le registre et non "rendre".

En tout cas, pour Ramzi, "Tu me mets en colère" est probablement la première option qui viendrait à l'esprit, comme étant la plus neutre : ni trop soutenue ni trop familière.

Après, tout dépend de la violence de la colère...


----------



## Gévy

Xence said:


> Il n'empêche qu'en argot on entend souvent des choses du genre: "_Il m'a rendu furax!_"



Bonjour Xence,

Oui, bien sûr, parce que furax est un adjectif, pas un participe passé. On revient toujours au même problème. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## itka

Je trouve que vous compliquez beaucoup les choses !
D'accord avec Nanon : la phrase la plus courante, c'est : _"Tu me mets en colère",_ puisqu'il n'y a pas vraiment d'adjectif qu'on pourrait utiliser avec _rendre_.


----------



## Prisca22

Dans un contexte plus informel, on pourrait dire, pour utiliser le verbe "rendre" : tu me rends chèvre...


----------



## Xence

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Xence,
> 
> Oui, bien sûr, parce que furax est un adjectif, pas un participe passé. On revient toujours au même problème.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Bonjour Gévy,

Entièrement d'accord avec vous qu'un participe passé marcherait moins bien avec le verbe _rendre_. Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il y a plein d'expressions proches de celle qui nous intéresse ici, et qui sont construites avec le verbe _rendre_: _rendre furieux, rendre fou, rendre dingue, rendre malade, etc. _

Et puis n'oublions pas (je me tourne vers itka, pour le coup) que _colère_ peut aussi être employé adjectivement, si bien qu'il ne serait pas le moins du monde surprenant d'entendre quelqu'un dire: "_Tu me rends colère!_"  

Amicalement.


----------



## L.J90

Qu'est-ce que vous dites de *'tu me fais enrager'*? 
C'est moins courant ou plus soutenue?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Nanon

Xence said:


> (...) que _colère_ peut aussi être employé adjectivement, si bien qu'il ne serait pas le moins du monde surprenant d'entendre quelqu'un dire: "_Tu me rends colère!_"



Ce n'est pas impossible, mais ça a peut-être un peu vieilli.
Je me souviens des Malheurs de Sophie : cet emploi adjectival du mot "colère" m'avait intriguée quand j'étais enfant ; c'est pourquoi la phrase s'est gravée :


> Sophie était colère ; c'est un nouveau défaut dont nous n'avons pas encore parlé. (Comtesse de Ségur)


Cet emploi pourrait revenir, qui sait ? Mais ici, ce mot désigne plutôt un trait de caractère permanent qu'un accès de colère subit.



L.J90 said:


> Qu'est-ce que vous dites de *'tu me fais enrager'*?



Moins courant que "tu me mets en colère", peut-être, mais également possible.
Familièrement, et dans certaines régions, on entend aussi "Tu me fais bisquer". Bon, d'accord, à Aix, quand j'étais petite, je ne parlais pas comme les héroïnes de la Comtesse de Ségur...


----------



## itka

> il ne serait pas le moins du monde surprenant d'entendre quelqu'un dire: "_Tu me rends colère!_"


Il y a peut-être des régions où on pourrait dire ça, mais ici (sud-est de la France) je crois qu'on penserait à une erreur tout simplement. Je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression et elle sonnerait à mes oreilles comme une erreur...

Il y a eu un fil qui traitait de questions très voisines, au sujet de la colère, là.

_"Tu me fais enrager"_ et _"tu me fais bisquer_" sont en effet très courants par ici, un peu plus familiers que le très neutre : _"tu me mets en colère"_.


----------

